# looking for a new antivirus



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've used Panda for years and I really like it, it's kept my computer safe, blocked all attacks, gives daily updates, and really does a great job of keeping the computer safe. 

BUT... they've raised the price again, so now I'm looking to find one that gives the same great service for less money. I have a couple days before Panda expires so I thought I'd look around for alternatives instead of automatically renewing.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I've been using the $ version of Webroot and so far it has provided excellent protection ! I finally figured out that purchasing the best protection is a lot cheaper and less hassle than having too take my computer into the guy who put it together to get it debugged ! , fordy


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I use Nortons. Never have any trouble.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

@Spinner: it's smart of you to think about getting another AVP before your current one expires. I've seen a number of computers that mysteriously became "infected" with a virus that could ONLY be removed by using the next version of subscription AVP from THAT SAME COMPANY (if you had McAffee, ONLY the next subscription version of Mcaffee would get rid of the virus, and nothing else). I don't like that one bit. That, the general flakiness of windoze, and the *censored* technical support M$ provides for its products, were the main reasons for my moving to LINUX. *Censored* windoze!


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm using the free Avast on one machine and the free Microsoft Security Essentials on another. Not sure how good they are, but I've read some good things about each of them.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you want a free version, AVG or Microsoft Security Essentials. If you want to pay, Norton Antivirus or Kapersky.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

AVG doesn't seem to be free anymore. What about malwarebytes?
~Jillis~


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm using AVG... upgraded just a few months ago... it's running it's daily update and scan every day (right now actually). Just need to 'look'... they don't put the non-commercial version download link up front and in the open...

GF keeps putting off upgrading from her old non renewed Norton... and her computer gurgles out ancient Sumerian several times a day... Beelzebub is mocking her...


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

I was using a free one called "Avira" but apparently it let one through and i
was down for several days. Today I found out my Internet Service Provider
(Charter) offered a free security suite that I downloaded. Check with your
ISP.
pc


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Malwarebytes isn't technically just an antivirus program.

BTW, AVG *is* free. The free version is, anyways.

I usually recommend Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

Spinner said:


> I've used Panda for years and I really like it, it's kept my computer safe, blocked all attacks, gives daily updates, and really does a great job of keeping the computer safe.
> 
> BUT... they've raised the price again, so now I'm looking to find one that gives the same great service for less money. I have a couple days before Panda expires so I thought I'd look around for alternatives instead of automatically renewing.


I too, have used Panda Security for quite a few years. NOW - a virus has gotten past the security that I have always counted on. It disables all other AVs and will not let me run any other anti virus. The virus is located in the C:\WINDOWS\system\_VOIDjcepythpkt.dll and 8 other C:\WINDOWS\systems\32 "files, including 32xe.exe
Does ANYONE have a suggestion on how to rid my computer of this malware? Panda has basically given up on me - after years of loyality.
HELP!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd almost need to see what it was 'calling' the virus, as well as any other messages you might get; anything I'm searching on is pulling blanks. :shrug:

If worse comes to worst, then you can either

a) boot into Safe Mode and run the AV from there, OR
b) try running it from an external source, such as a Linux live disc or a USB stick.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

Kung said:


> I'd almost need to see what it was 'calling' the virus, as well as any other messages you might get; anything I'm searching on is pulling blanks. :shrug:
> 
> If worse comes to worst, then you can either
> 
> ...


Finally "things" seem to be under control - much time and money later.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Gercarson said:


> I too, have used Panda Security for quite a few years. NOW - a virus has gotten past the security that I have always counted on. It disables all other AVs and will not let me run any other anti virus. The virus is located in the C:\WINDOWS\system\_VOIDjcepythpkt.dll and 8 other C:\WINDOWS\systems\32 "files, including 32xe.exe
> Does ANYONE have a suggestion on how to rid my computer of this malware? Panda has basically given up on me - after years of loyality.
> HELP!!


When I get a virus/adware/spyware problem like this, here's what I do.

1. *IF* you can update your virus scanners and such, then do so. If not, read on.

2. Download (either on this computer or another one) the rkill program, found here and run it; it will almost definitely stop the malware program.

*NOTE*: It does not REMOVE the spyware program; it does exactly what I suggested - it stops any programs that are running.

*NOTE*: If you download rkill.exe and it does not work, download rkill.com from the same source and run it instead.

3. Once the malware program is stopped, THEN update (if you could not before) your own spyware/adware/virus removers and run them; they should remove the offending malware program.

Additionally, I BELIEVE that when the rkill program finds and stops the malware from running, it creates a report that says where the actual file is. If you WANT you can delete it by hand first and then go scan and remove.

What I normally use to scan/remove:

- Malwarebytes
- Bitdefender Online Scanner
- a-squared adware scanner

As well as the old tried-n-true - Spybot S&D and Ad-Aware.

I have *NEVER* used anything other than these, as well as just general knowledge; and I have NEVER failed to remove any problems. The only time I DON'T is when I determine that it'll take less time to backup/reload/restore the computer then it will to fix the computer. LOL

By the way - I ALSO highly recommend the CCleaner (www.ccleaner.com) and Cleanup! (click here) scanners; they empty trash folders that the spyware/adware/malware often live in.


----------

